

Barbie’s Next Career? Computer Engineer - hariis
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/12/barbies-next-career-computer-engineer/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://searchyc.com/submissions/barbie?sort=by_date>

